# What Is The Best Way To Clean A Black Slate Clock?



## Castman

Having acquired a French black slate and marble mantle clock, I am wondering what the best method of cleaning it, and keeping it in pristine condition is?


----------



## Shiner

There are various cleaning/polishing materials available, the most well known I think would be 'Marblack' and is available from the big clock material suppliers. If you follow the instructions carefully you will be amazed at the result. I have used it on very dirty dull grey cases and restored them to a sparkling black finish.


----------



## Castman

Thanks Shiner, I'll look into that


----------



## harryblakes7

Another option is to polish with Beeswax, it does work but you need lots of elbow grease................


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Meadows and Passmore have Marblack Slate blacking at Â£6.36 for 125ml (ex VAT). Can't link due to rules, but Google them...one of the biggest Clock part suppliers. You will have to register to buy.


----------



## James the restorer

There is a good article here on slate blacking a clock. It was really helpful with hints and tips that I used. The product was Priory Polishes Slate Blacking. It produced really good results on my clock.


----------

